# Corpus Christi 4th of July Facebook page



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

CC Is using 2 of my last years 4th of July photos for the Big Bang Facebook page.
The top photo is mine, and if you scroll about midway they have another one and a link.
We are headed down again this year to do a few more for them.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Corpus-Christi-4th-of-July-Big-Bang-Celebration/215565338473936


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sweet! Nice job too! Love the one with fireworks with buildings lit up!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats on the use of your photos.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Guys,
I was just sent an email from the editor that they want to use these in the Corpus Christi Business News publication for July.
Guess I am officially published :biggrin:


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Fred, Where are you shooting from this year? Are you going to the same hotel? Last year we could not find a way into the marina and had to settle for a spot on the bayfront seawall, not my favorite place. I'm still studying Google Earth and trying to find a favorable place. Maybe we'll cross paths this year. Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

DeepBlueGulf said:


> Fred, Where are you shooting from this year? Are you going to the same hotel? Last year we could not find a way into the marina and had to settle for a spot on the bayfront seawall, not my favorite place. I'm still studying Google Earth and trying to find a favorable place. Maybe we'll cross paths this year. Tom - DeepBlueGulf


Tom, sorry I missed this post, this is the first time on the internet since I left a week ago. hope you found a spot. We were at the Omni again.


----------

